# 'Pure exploitation': Women are charged 3 times the real cost of their IVF



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

treatment, says Lord Winston.

He says the cost of storing frozen sperm / embs is £10 a year!!!   , and that the NHS is overcharging private patients aswell, by charging what they think they can get away with   

Anyway, article is in the Daily Mail, though I think they rehashed if from the Independent so you could find it there also. Merry Christmas everyone, and I hope it is a great 2012 for all of us brave, persistent ladies!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2078654/The-great-IVF-rip-Women-charged-times-cost-treatment-says-Lord-Winston.html

/links


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

We're paying 1000 euros a year for embies and spwrm was 300 privately YIKES! We didn't even want the soerm and didn't know it was being kept!

Kay xxx


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

1,000 euros a year sounds a bit excessive, the most I've come across is $600 in the US.  I would move them to another clinic! In Europe there are clinics where it's about 200 euros a year.


----------

